
Ask HN: Is there a IMU sensor with BLE and API available on the market? - bobnarizes
I&#x27;m looking for some 6 or 9 DoF IMU sensor with integrated bluetooth for a prototype.<p>Basically I&#x27;m developing an iOS game (Android is also in focus) where I can play with one remote control i.e. with an IMU sensor on it, which is connected via bluetooth.<p>With this IMU sensor I would like to recognise 6 different states in a shaken environment (1. Left down,2. Left up, 3. Middle down, 4. Middle up, 5. Right down, 6. Right up) maybe a barometer will be required!?<p>This is what I thing this IMU has to be able:<p>+ accelerometer, gyro<p>+ Magnometer and Barometer... maybe?<p>+ sensor fusion API will be great -&gt; Motion in specific axis (shakes) without being affected by the accelerometer gravity<p>+ Bluetooth BLE connection<p>I found out a sensor with similar characteristics, but is not available yet: Meta Motion C – 10 Axis IMU + Sensor Fusion - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.mbientlab.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;meta-motion-c&#x2F;#add-a-sensor<p>From the same company (MBIENTLAB) there are other sensors (MetaWear family). The question is if you know other similar sensors available on the market
Thank you for the help!
======
dekhn
the Arduino 101 has a built in 6DOF IMU, accelerometer and bluetooth.

------
detaro
Wiimote, if normal Bluetooth is ok as well?

